# (Guide) Editing Root Explorer to work with Perma-Temp Root!



## Eugene373

First off: This is a Paid app so I will not Post the App its self, This is just a Guide to make Root Explorer Work with our Perma-Temp Root so you never Lose Root Access via Root Explorer!

You need to know how to use smali & able to resign apk's, I wont be covering a how-to for those steps..

Step 1.).. De-compile Root Explorer using smali

Step 2.).. Open the File CommandShell.smali located at > \smali\com\speedsoftware\rootexplorer\CommandShell.smali ( If you don't have this location, search for the string below ).

Step 3.).. Find the Strings


Code:


    const-string v8, "/system/xbin/su"<br />
<br />
    const-string v7, "/system/bin/su"<br />
<br />
    const-string v6, "/data/bin/su"

Step 4.).. We now change those string to match these


Code:


    const-string v8, "/sbin/su"<br />
<br />
    const-string v7, "/vendor/bin/su"<br />
<br />
    const-string v6, "/system/bin/su"

Step 5.).. baksmali it & resign the apk

Step 6.).. Unistall the current version of Root Explorer

Step 7.).. Now we can install via adb install or off the sdcard

That's it.. Hope that helps everyone with Root Explorer!
~Eugene


----------

